# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hygrophorus chrysodon

## Azuer

Hola de nuevo. Os subo las fotos de un ejemplar de _Hygrophorus chrysodon_ que me encontré el otro día en un encinar, entre jaras. Literalmente "chrysodon" quiere decir "diente de oro" o "diente dorado" lo que queda patente si os fijáis en el borde del sombrero y, sobre todo, en la superficie del pie. En ejemplares con el pie más desarrollado, esos dientes o copos dorados quedan restringidos a un anillo en la parte superior. Presenta una cutícula viscosa a la que se adhieren restos vegetales y tierra, y unas láminas blancas bastante espaciadas entre sí.

Aunque su identificación en el campo no presenta ninguna dificultad, también os pongo imágenes micro de las esporas y de los copos dorados del pie.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (11-mar-2016),HUESITO (07-mar-2016),JMTrigos (07-mar-2016),Los terrines (06-mar-2016),perdiguera (06-mar-2016),termopar (06-mar-2016),willi (07-mar-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Azuer y buenas fotos de las esporas y telioesporas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

